# the reason why people who cap DNP use caps size 0?



## phenoluser (Oct 23, 2021)

and use a lot of charge complements, for example : for 50 caps of 200mg DNP, 10g of DNP and 15g of corn starch? why not 10g of corn starch instead of 15g? I said that because my friend did DNP caps for him, and he used 15g of corn starch, maybe the question is stupid and easy to answer but I think this is so easy that I cant know the answer


----------



## phenoluser (Oct 23, 2021)

idk if there is noobs about DNP here, but I think I can say how I will proceed, I just bought capsules size 0 and I will buy 20g of powder DNP and corn starch, I know that for 50 caps of 200mg, I need to have 10g of DNP and 15g of corn starch, so for 100 caps its x2, but it work if I take only 20g of corn starch instead of 30g ?


----------



## flenser (Oct 24, 2021)

As long as you fill all the caps to the same level, the amount of filler won't really mater. But depending on what you're using to cap them it's usually easier to use the correct amount to fill them all to the top. 

I would also recommend a respirator while filling them, and gloves, goggles, etc. The corn starch will dry out the DNP.


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

a respirator? to do what? aspirate the powder? you recommend what my friend did to cap DNP? im scary to have 25g of powder in all and not fill completely the caps


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

(its phenoluser idk why my account doesnt work anymore)


----------



## flenser (Oct 24, 2021)

dinitrolove said:


> a respirator? to do what? aspirate the powder? you recommend what my friend did to cap DNP? im scary to have 25g of powder in all and not fill completely the caps


I meant you should wear one to protect your lungs. If you mix DNP up with a lot of corn starch, you risk breathing the stuff in. I wear one when I cap steroids, just from habit.

Not sure where you came up with "25g of powder in all".  You said you would buy 20g DNP and needed 30g of corn starch to fill the caps. Then asked if you could use 20g corn starch instead. 

Don't know what happened to your phenoluser account. That's a question for the mods...


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 24, 2021)

phenoluser said:


> and use a lot of charge complements, for example : for 50 caps of 200mg DNP, 10g of DNP and 15g of corn starch? why not 10g of corn starch instead of 15g? I said that because my friend did DNP caps for him, and he used 15g of corn starch, maybe the question is stupid and easy to answer but I think this is so easy that I cant know the answer


Size zero is a very popular size and the larger size is much easier to work with your hands. The small ones are a bitch to manipulate with hands if you've ever caps before. The convenience factor is more important then saving a few cents on filler..


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

flenser said:


> Je voulais dire que tu devrais en porter un pour protéger tes poumons. Si vous mélangez du DNP avec beaucoup d'amidon de maïs, vous risquez d'inhaler le produit. J'en porte un quand je prends des stéroïdes, juste par habitude.
> 
> Je ne sais pas d'où vous venez avec "25g de poudre en tout". Vous avez dit que vous achèteriez 20 g de DNP et que vous aviez besoin de 30 g d'amidon de maïs pour remplir les bouchons. Puis demandé si vous pouviez utiliser 20 g de fécule de maïs à la place.
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce qui est arrivé à votre compte phenoluser. C'est une question pour les mods...


oh yes not 26 but 50g, I was talking about 50 caps of DNP. sorry, an aspirator, a mask you mean?


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> La taille zéro est une taille très populaire et la plus grande taille est beaucoup plus facile à travailler avec vos mains. Les petits sont une garce à manipuler avec les mains si vous avez déjà des casquettes auparavant. Le facteur de commodité est plus important que d'économiser quelques centimes sur le remplissage.


, I have a caps filler so I will not fill my caps manually with my hands


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 24, 2021)

phenoluser said:


> idk if there is noobs about DNP here, but I think I can say how I will proceed, I just bought capsules size 0 and I will buy 20g of powder DNP and corn starch, I know that for 50 caps of 200mg, I need to have 10g of DNP and 15g of corn starch, so for 100 caps its x2, but it work if I take only 20g of corn starch instead of 30g ?


I dont know what formula you used but it probably taking into account of filling capsule on one side completely full before capping completely. If you use less then is required, there's a chance caps will not be filled to same level and cause different strengths.


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> I dont know what formula you used but it probably taking into account of filling capsule on one side completely full before capping completely. If you use less then is required, there's a chance caps will not be filled to same level and cause different strengths.


yes youre right, but for the DNP dosage, it will be the same, 10g for 50 caps of 200mg so 20g for 100 caps, you mean that if I take for example 20g of DNP and 20g of corn strach instead of 30g, my caps will be less than 200mg?


----------



## flenser (Oct 24, 2021)

dinitrolove said:


> , I have a caps filler so I will not fill my caps manually with my hands


If your caps filler can be set to put a measured amount into each cap, then you should not have a problem using less corn starch. 

Most at-home caps fillers are very simple devices. It is difficult to fill every cap the same unless they are all filled to the top.


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 24, 2021)

dinitrolove said:


> yes youre right, but for the DNP dosage, it will be the same, 10g for 50 caps of 200mg so 20g for 100 caps, you mean that if I take for example 20g of DNP and 20g of corn strach instead of 30g, my caps will be less than 200mg?


If I understand your question right, If you don't fill the caps evenly yes there is a chance you may have some variance among your cap dosing. That why they provide a tampering tool so.rhat you can get powder nice and packed and level before capping. 

Why are you or the OP is so concerned over the difference of 10g of filler?


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 24, 2021)

Thanks flenser for pointing out the automated capsule loader. My response was for only hand held manual cap loads.


----------



## flenser (Oct 24, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> Edit I'm just now seeing he had an automatic cap loader. My response was for only hand held manual cap loads.


Same here. The language translation made it more confusing than it should have been.


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

Uhh I have a manual capsule filler (like : cap m quik), I will take the risk to do the basic version, 20g of DNP and 30g of corn starch, if the results is not good and if I cant fill fully caps, I will retry with less corn starch


----------



## flenser (Oct 24, 2021)

dinitrolove said:


> Uhh I have a manual capsule filler (like : cap m quik), I will take the risk to do the basic version, 20g of DNP and 30g of corn starch, if the results is not good and if I cant fill fully caps, I will retry with less corn starch


You could do this with a smaller number of  caps, like 10 caps to start. Then once you know how much starch you need for 10 caps, multiply by 5.


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

flenser said:


> You could do this with a smaller number of  caps, like 10 caps to start. Then once you know how much starch you need for 10 caps, multiply by 5.


the problem is that my capsine machine has 100 holes so I cant do 5 caps :/ im just afraid to not fully fill my caps


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 24, 2021)

dinitrolove said:


> Uhh I have a manual capsule filler (like : cap m quik), I will take the risk to do the basic version, 20g of DNP and 30g of corn starch, if the results is not good and if I cant fill fully caps, I will retry with less corn starch


Bro there are numerous capping with filler tutorials online. I don't know where you guys got this formula or if it's even right.

The easiest way  to do this is weigh 200mg dnp inside a cap no filler. Then take the cap filled  dnp and top it off with filler (make sure it's nice and tampered, no loose powder) and weigh that cap again.  So now you have 2 weights, one with just dnp and one with dnp and filler. All you got to do now is take these 2 numbers and subtract and this will give you the weight of filler needed to fill one cap with 200mg of dnp in it.  Then you can take filler weight for 1 cap and multiple by how many caps your trying to make to give you total amount of filler you need. You do the same with dnp.  That's as easy as it's gets. 


flenser said:


> You could do this with a smaller number of  caps, like 10 caps to start. Then once you know how much starch you need for 10 caps, multiply by 5.


I totally agree you should experiment with smaller batches at first. However I would go no less then what your cap loader is capable of. For instance if you have a 30 caps loader then use 30 caps instead of a 100 when your learning. Trying to fill less then 30 caps on a 30 capsule loader will be a pain.


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> Bro there are numerous capping with filler tutorials online. I don't know where you guys got this formula or if it's even right.
> 
> The easiest way  to do this is weigh 200mg dnp inside a cap no filler. Then take the cap filled  dnp and top it off with filler (make sure it's nice and tampered, no loose powder) and weigh that cap again.  So now you have 2 weights, one with just dnp and one with dnp and filler. All you got to do now is take these 2 numbers and subtract and this will give you the weight of filler needed to fill one cap with 200mg of dnp in it.  Then you can take filler weight for 1 cap and multiple by how many caps your trying to make to give you total amount of filler you need. You do the same with dnp.  That's as easy as it's gets.
> 
> I totally agree you should experiment with smaller batches at first. However I would go no less then what your cap loader is capable of. For instance if you have a 30 caps loader then use 30 caps instead of a 100 when your learning. Trying to fill less then 30 caps on a 30 capsule loader will be a pain.


My formula is the Dan Duchain's formula


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

I will take 40g of DNP, if my first tentative is not good, I will retry with 20g


----------



## Trump (Oct 24, 2021)

I don’t care I pay someone to think of all these things and cap them for me


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

Trump said:


> I don’t care I pay someone to think of all these things and cap them for me



I want to do myself and its less expensive


----------



## Trump (Oct 24, 2021)

dinitrolove said:


> I want to do myself and its less expensive


Think I paid around £30 for 100x200mg they would easily last my over a year. How much you think your going to save? Even if they cost £100 it still wouldn’t be cost effective to go through all the shit it takes for a years supply


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 24, 2021)

I was trying to find a way to respond to this but this thread is confusing as hell


----------



## flenser (Oct 24, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> I was trying to find a way to respond to this but this thread is confusing as hell


What do you expect from us amateurs? : )


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 24, 2021)

flenser said:


> What do you expect from us amateurs? : )


One would expect amateurs to not learn capping techniques with DNP


----------



## flenser (Oct 24, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> One would expect amateurs to not learn capping techniques with DNP


Well, not me for sure. I prefer it already capped by someone I can trust. But amateurs usually do figure things out eventually if they have an interest.


----------



## Trump (Oct 24, 2021)

flenser said:


> Well, not me for sure. I prefer it already capped by someone I can trust. But amateurs usually do figure things out eventually if they have an interest.


Everyone is an amateur at some point


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 24, 2021)

flenser said:


> Well, not me for sure. I prefer it already capped by someone I can trust. But amateurs usually do figure things out eventually if they have an interest.


True. But even trying to read thru the thread and the numbers, gave me a headache. Was kind of all over the place and couldn’t really pick a starting point. 

Don’t have to use corn starch. I def don’t use corn starch with DNp


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 24, 2021)

Trump said:


> Everyone is an amateur at some point


Amateurs learn capping with product that has a comfortable margin for error. DNP is not that product.


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

Trump said:


> Think I paid around £30 for 100x200mg they would easily last my over a year. How much you think your going to save? Even if they cost £100 it still wouldn’t be cost effective to go through all the shit it takes for a years supply



WTTFF only 30£, I leave in Belgium so there is only mactro.. and this source is shit, but I think your source is nutra no? Or regal maybe


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> I was trying to find a way to respond to this but this thread is confusing as hell



Dont worry bro, I will buy 40g of powder so I will see by myself  thx to everyone


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> One would expect amateurs to not learn capping techniques with DNP



Im amateur in capping, but for DNP, no, I know a lot of things about DNP, its normal because I’d taken d-hacks, dinitro ect before, so I read a lot of thing about DNP


----------



## flenser (Oct 24, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> True. But even trying to read thru the thread and the numbers, gave me a headache. Was kind of all over the place and couldn’t really pick a starting point.
> 
> Don’t have to use corn starch. I def don’t use corn starch with DNp


Yea, the numbers are a mess.


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> True. But even trying to read thru the thread and the numbers, gave me a headache. Was kind of all over the place and couldn’t really pick a starting point.
> 
> Don’t have to use corn starch. I def don’t use corn starch with DNp



about corn starch, yes this is not the best complement, glucose is better but I have only this in my house


----------



## Trump (Oct 24, 2021)

dinitrolove said:


> WTTFF only 30£, I leave in Belgium so there is only mactro.. and this source is shit, but I think your source is nutra no? Or regal maybe


No and no


----------



## Trump (Oct 24, 2021)

dinitrolove said:


> about corn starch, yes this is not the best complement, glucose is better but I have only this in my house


Glucose with dnp?????? Is that a joke


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

Trump said:


> Glucose with dnp?????? Is that a joke



No I heard that in a forum and a guy explained how to cap dnp, me too I was like « its a troll? », I said that glucose was less powdery if I remember


----------



## Trump (Oct 24, 2021)

dinitrolove said:


> No I heard that in a forum and a guy explained how to cap dnp, me too I was like « its a troll? », I said that glucose was less powdery if I remember


I was thinking it would just cause unnecessary sweating, but maybe it’s not enough glucose


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

Trump said:


> I was thinking it would just cause unnecessary sweating, but maybe it’s not enough glucose



for 50 caps there is 15g of glucose, finally its nothing, I even didnt read the dosage, I just read DNP and glucose, so finally its a good complement, ALA, vitamins ect work too because there are no powdery


----------



## Trump (Oct 24, 2021)

Mix it with creatine then you can lose fat and gain muscle at the same time


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

Trump said:


> Mix it with creatine then you can lose fat and gain muscle at the same time



hmm with a big deficit? oc not, mix tren powder and now you can


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 24, 2021)

Glucose is a not a good idea to mix. You have to be consistent with your filler. If you don’t know why,
You’ll find out pretty quickly.


----------



## Trump (Oct 24, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Glucose is a not a good idea to mix. You have to be consistent with your filler. If you don’t know why,
> You’ll find out pretty quickly.


That’s why I leave it to people that know better, why mess for what it costs


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 24, 2021)

Trump said:


> That’s why I leave it to people that know better, why mess for what it costs


Some people wanna learn the hard way with DNp and play around with it. Not something I can recommend “playing around with numbers “ to but going to be some that do it anyways. 


I know there are plenty of corn starch stuff online but I really don’t feel that’s the best way to mix raw DNp.


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Glucose is a not a good idea to mix. You have to be consistent with your filler. If you don’t know why,
> You’ll find out pretty quickly.



because he increase side effects of DNP like sweating, temp ect? per caps, 15g of glucose is equal to 300mg, but yes you can mix with antioxidants, d-hack or dinitro used vit E no?


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

dinitrolove said:


> because he increase side effects of DNP like sweating, temp ect? per caps, 15g of glucose is equal to 300mg, but yes you can mix with antioxidants, d-hack or dinitro used vit E no?



for 50 caps *


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 24, 2021)

dinitrolove said:


> for 50 caps *


You can mix it with whatever you want, that’s pretty common knowledge. You can mix it with dirt if you wanted to. But you’re gonna gonna wanna mix with glucose to increase the sweating. You’re going to sweat, why would you wanna add something to increase it. Just bc you sweat “‘more” doesn’t mean you’re going to necessarily lose “more”.


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 24, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> You can mix it with whatever you want, that’s pretty common knowledge. You can mix it with dirt if you wanted to. But you’re gonna gonna wanna mix with glucose to increase the sweating. You’re going to sweat, why would you wanna add something to increase it. Just bc you sweat “‘more” doesn’t mean you’re going to necessarily lose “more”.



No, the guy said that glucose is a good powder because she is not very powdery, but there is too ALA or vits who are not very powdery (for example : myprotein, ALA is like crystal powder)


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 24, 2021)

dinitrolove said:


> No, the guy said that glucose is a good powder because she is not very powdery, but there is too ALA or vits who are not very powdery (for example : myprotein, ALA is like crystal powder)


Yeah I think what we are trying to tell you is glucose is not a good idea


----------



## Trump (Oct 24, 2021)

dinitrolove said:


> No, the guy said that glucose is a good powder because she is not very powdery, but there is too ALA or vits who are not very powdery (for example : myprotein, ALA is like crystal powder)


Are you samaroo in disguise???


----------



## Sityslicker1 (Oct 24, 2021)

There is a technique for mixing filler and the active ingredient to make it as even and uniform as possible. This imo is more important than actually filler type. You just can't dump the the 2 together and stir a few times and call it a day.


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 25, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Yeah I think what we are trying to tell you is glucose is not a good idea



yess


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> Are you samaroo in disguise???



samaroo in disguise? what is samaro?


----------



## Beti ona (Oct 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> Think I paid around £30 for 100x200mg they would easily last my over a year. How much you think your going to save? Even if they cost £100 it still wouldn’t be cost effective to go through all the shit it takes for a years supply



I'd rather do it myself than trust people online, it's certainly a shitty job if you don't have an encapsulation equipment.


----------



## Beti ona (Oct 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> Mix it with creatine then you can lose fat and gain muscle at the same time



I take creatine all the time, with or without DNP, but I don't know if it makes sense when I'm running it. I don't care much, creatine is cheap.


----------



## dinitrolove (Oct 25, 2021)

Sityslicker1 said:


> There is a technique for mixing filler and the active ingredient to make it as even and uniform as possible. This imo is more important than actually filler type. You just can't dump the the 2 together and stir a few times and call it a day.


this technique has a name? Because I dont know a good technique to mix correctly


----------



## Trump (Oct 25, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> I'd rather do it myself than trust people online, it's certainly a shitty job if you don't have an encapsulation equipment.


His reasoning was cost,  I doubt he will save much doing it himself especially if he needs to buy equipment too


----------



## Kraken (Oct 25, 2021)

Why use any filler at all? I have not capped DNP, but from what I have read, it needs to be thoroughly dried out, then put in a cap. I understand bigger caps are easier to fill, but I have also seen caps that are not completely full. If you use a filler, you have to mix it carefully, so that the dosage of active ingredient is consistent cap to cap. Not using filler takes away this problem, and lets people weigh the cap to verify the dosage.


----------



## Beti ona (Oct 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> His reasoning was cost,  I doubt he will save much doing it himself especially if he needs to buy equipment too



Without a doubt, the cost is not something that is worth it if it is for own use, the only ones who get a good investment from doing caps it are those who encapsulate thousands of units and sell it at a high price. 

I have sold some caps in the past, now, if someone wants, I give him the raw product, and he takes care of the rest.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 26, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> Without a doubt, the cost is not something that is worth it if it is for own use, the only ones who get a good investment from doing caps it are those who encapsulate thousands of units and sell it at a high price.
> 
> I have sold some caps in the past, now, if someone wants, I give him the raw product, and he takes care of the rest.


Agree. If you’re making them yourself you’re likely going to make several batches of them or you’re really just anal about your own usage..but then I’d say you should trust the dealer. 

I’m not too sure I’d want to give anyone DNp powder unless they for sure know what they are doing. Get a bunch of people want to “try and learn capsulating” and end up way off. If you wanna learn, just learn using jello and become accurate


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 26, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Why use any filler at all? I have not capped DNP, but from what I have read, it needs to be thoroughly dried out, then put in a cap. I understand bigger caps are easier to fill, but I have also seen caps that are not completely full. If you use a filler, you have to mix it carefully, so that the dosage of active ingredient is consistent cap to cap. Not using filler takes away this problem, and lets people weigh the cap to verify the dosage.


Yes, powdered DNP needs to be dried out. It’s shipped went bc it can explode amongst other reasons. Careful mixing of the 2 is something that needs to be done, ways to do it, but gotta make sure it’s right. The issue with just putting the active powder in the capsule is those half empty ones - those are easily cracked or broken during shipping. Even if they are bubble wrapped, they are going to get squeezed and bumped, those little gel caps are fragile and can easily break. Trust me, you don’t want a broken Dnp capsule when you open it up, it’s everywhere. The filler helps ensure the cap is full and will create a resistance to the bump since it has something on the other side of the cap to absorb it. My thoughts on weight capsules - if you feel you need to weigh it, probably shouldn’t be buying from them.


----------



## dinitrolove (Nov 1, 2021)

you dont believe it, I just been scammed... I lost 60€, just type Longchen-dz on Google you will see.. I think this is the name of the "society" but this name and the adress is use by a lot of scammers


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 1, 2021)

The Cap-M-Quik isn't going to be as easy as you think.  To be honest, it is a piece of shit.  You are going to have a major mess on your hands, literally and figuratively.


----------



## dinitrolove (Nov 1, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> The Cap-M-Quik isn't going to be as easy as you think. To be honest, it is a piece of shit. You are going to have a major mess on your hands, literally and figuratively.



I dont buy cap m quik dont worry


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 1, 2021)

Good.  I went through something similar, and the Cap-M-Quik just looked like the perfect solution.  It wasn't.  Clunky, messy, awkward... just a general piece of crap.  I threw it out when I moved.


----------



## dinitrolove (Nov 1, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> Good. I went through something similar, and the Cap-M-Quik just looked like the perfect solution. It wasn't. Clunky, messy, awkward... just a general piece of crap. I threw it out when I moved.



I bought a capsule machine on aliexpress (it is like wananfu capsule machine on amazon)


----------



## beefnewton (Nov 1, 2021)

I watched a video on YouTube for that one.  Looks way better.


----------



## Beti ona (Nov 2, 2021)

I encapsulate mine by hand, one by one, lol, in cigarette rolling paper. Yeah, amazing shit boring work


----------



## dinitrolove (Nov 2, 2021)

beefnewton said:


> I watched a video on YouTube for that one.  Looks way better.


yes its better


----------

